#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Золотая обитель Будды

## Судхана

Буддизм в Калмыкию пришёл через Монголию из Тибета, поэтому здесь чтят традиции тибетского буддизма — это мы знали заранее. И пока ехали, в моей памяти то и дело всплывали виденные раньше изображения тибетских храмов и монастырей в горах: высокие белые каменные стены, узкие окна, идущие по галереям монахи в ярких одеждах, цветные флаги на ветру... Эти храмы больше похожи на крепости и совсем не ассоциируются с городской суетой, автомобилями и магазинами, вечно куда-то спешащими людьми. Какой же он, буддийский храм в современном городе?

http://savetibet.ru/2010/09/29/zolot...tel_buddy.html

----------

Dondhup (03.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2010), Турецкий (06.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм в Калмыкию пришёл через Монголию из Тибета, поэтому здесь чтят традиции тибетского буддизма — это мы знали заранее. И пока ехали, в моей памяти то и дело всплывали виденные раньше изображения тибетских храмов и монастырей в горах: высокие белые каменные стены, узкие окна, идущие по галереям монахи в ярких одеждах, цветные флаги на ветру... Эти храмы больше похожи на крепости и совсем не ассоциируются с городской суетой, автомобилями и магазинами, вечно куда-то спешащими людьми. Какой же он, буддийский храм в современном городе?
> 
> http://savetibet.ru/2010/09/29/zolot...tel_buddy.html


А мне "старый храм" за пределами Элисты показался при последней поездке туда гораздо приятнее. Хотя сейчас все силы брошены на новый, "понтовый".

----------


## Судхана

В декабре 2005 года в Элисте был построен самый большой буддийский храм в Европе «Золотая Обитель Будды Шакьямуни». С тех пор в этом храме проводят молебны, религиозные обряды, философские лекции и посвящения. Но многих интересует дальнейшая судьба прежнего Центрального хурула «Гедден Щеддуп Чой Корлинг», находящегося недалеко от поселка Аршан. По этому поводу Шаджин-ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче и калмыцкой монашеской общиной было принято решение о возведении данного хурула в статус «Ламин киит».


Исторически титулом «киит» калмыки именовали монастыри, находящиеся в живописном и уединенном месте. Эти храмы являлись изолированными от общества и были местом духовного самосовершенствования священнослужителей. В них монахи совершали духовные практики, которые требовали затворнических условий. Соблюдая определенные правила этикета, миряне редко появлялись на территории таких монастырей, дабы не нарушать уединенности монахов. Требуемым условиям Аршанский хурул отвечает.

Ныне заложен фундамент для строительства общежития рассчитанного на 30 монахов. Вскоре будет объявлен набор послушников для обучения в хуруле у п. Аршан, который как планируется, станет комплексным духовно – образовательным учреждением по типу знаменитого Чееря-хурула.

http://khurul.ru/?p=546

----------

Janna (07.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (04.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Исторически титулом «киит» калмыки именовали монастыри, находящиеся в живописном и уединенном месте. Эти храмы являлись изолированными от общества и были местом духовного самосовершенствования священнослужителей. В них монахи совершали духовные практики, которые требовали затворнических условий. Соблюдая определенные правила этикета, миряне редко появлялись на территории таких монастырей, дабы не нарушать уединенности монахов. Требуемым условиям Аршанский хурул отвечает.
> 
> Ныне заложен фундамент для строительства общежития рассчитанного на 30 монахов. Вскоре будет объявлен набор послушников для обучения в хуруле у п. Аршан, который как планируется, станет комплексным духовно – образовательным учреждением по типу знаменитого Чееря-хурула.
> 
> http://khurul.ru/?p=546


Ну, что же, - весьма грамотное решение.

----------

